

Ask HN: Can you save stories without upvoting them? - sbe

I could use an extension to bookmark certain stories for reading later, but the ability to save stories without upvoting them would be great.<p>Is that possible?
======
what
Nope. It's come up a few times recently though. Guess you're stuck using one
of the bazillion link saving services.

~~~
sbe
Thanks. Guess I'll look into one of them. Any suggestions?

~~~
what
I've only ever used delicious in the past. Now I either open a ton of tabs or
just bookmark them. Not very practical but I only use the one computer and
never turn it off.

There's a Read it Later extension for Firefox that, when it's enabled and you
click a link it saves it for later and you can sync it between computers.

Or maybe Instapaper, it also comes up when I google "read later."

~~~
sbe
I chose Instapaper with the InstaChrome extension. I tried Read It Later
several months back, but never really liked it.

Thanks again!

